# Hawaiian Guava Chicken



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 16, 2014)

Hawaiian Guava Chicken

1 can frozen Guava Juice concentrate, defrosted
½ C. Ketchup
½ C. Sugar
½ C. Soy Sauce
½ C. Oyster Sauce
¼ tsp. Chinese Five Spice
1 Garlic clove, smashed
5 pounds Chicken Thighs (I use boneless-skinless)

Mix together the first seven ingredients
Pour over the Chicken and marinate for 24 hours
Grill or broil, using the marinade to baste the Chicken
Serve either hot or at room temperature, great for a backyard barbecue, a picnic or a potluck.

*Cook’s note-Guava Juice concentrate can be found in Asian and Hispanic markets


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 16, 2014)

Ooooh.....sounds yummy!   Thanks, kgirl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2014)

This dish is excellent with Hawaiian Fried Rice (I never knew that this was considered Hawaiian before)


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2014)

K-girl, what's in your Hawaiian fried rice?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Gee @Dawgluver, that's another recipe that I'll have to think about (Kayelle was looking for Lomi Lomi Salmon to go with her Kalua Pork)
I'd have to say it's more of a technique as a recipe though... I'll get back to y'all...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Ooooh.....sounds yummy!   Thanks, kgirl!


Do try this style of BBQ Chicken Cheryl J, it's such a staple item in any kitchen in Hawaii. I feel that using the juice concentrate rather than some other recipes that utilize jelly or jam, imparts a much more pronounced guava flavor. Very nice, not overwhelming at all though.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't wait to try this recipe Kgirl !! Thighs are my favorite on the grill, although wings are a close second. Have you ever found Passion Fruit concentrate? I have a passion for Passion Fruit.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2014)

@Kayelle, why yes, yes I have, even POG (passion, orange, guava) at Walmart and I think it was Safeway or was it Fry's ... but mostly I go to this 'Asian Market' (I'm not fond of that term they use here) we found about an hours drive away ... note to self-need to take a ride again to restock 
Do let me know if you and Braddah Steve try this recipe, very ono~licious


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Kayelle, why yes, yes I have, even POG (passion, orange, guava) at Walmart and I think it was Safeway or was it Fry's ... but mostly I go to this 'Asian Market' (I'm not fond of that term they use here) we found about an hours drive away ... note to self-need to take a ride again to restock
> Do let me know if you and Braddah Steve try this recipe, very ono~licious



Oh my gosh....they have POG at Walmart? We drink gallons of it when we're in Hawaii. I looked at Amazon for just PF concentrate....$95.00 includes shipping. Gulp, I don't think so.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 17, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Do try this style of BBQ Chicken Cheryl J, it's such a staple item in any kitchen in Hawaii. I feel that using the juice concentrate rather than some other recipes that utilize jelly or jam, imparts a much more pronounced guava flavor. Very nice, not overwhelming at all though.


 
Oh, I definitely will, kgirl. Sounds great!  I'll have to be on the lookout for the frozen guava juice, hopefully I can find it here.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 18, 2014)

Do you heat the marinade to a boil before using it to baste? I didn't see if you mentioned it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 18, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Do you heat the marinade to a boil before using it to baste? I didn't see if you mentioned it.


 
No Craig C, I don't, I baste about half way through the cooking process. I like to grill our chicken, so after I turn the meat I baste.
I suppose if you want to cook the marinade prior to basting, by all means, go ahead, it couldn't hurt. 
My BIL makes this when we to the beach for the day. What he does is actually dunk the bone-in-skin-on pieces in the ziptop baggie that he brings the chicken in, just as he's about to turn and then back on the little charcoal hibachi that he brings along too.
My SIL makes the Fried Rice.
I bring something green, just to round it all out.

MAN! Let's GO BEACH!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 18, 2014)

For food contamination reasons, it's never a good idea to use a marinade for basting unless it's been boiled first. You can also save some marinade aside for basting that's never been in contact with the raw meat.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> For food contamination reasons, it's never a good idea to use a marinade for basting unless it's been boiled first. You can also save some marinade aside for basting that's never been in contact with the raw meat.



That's an excellent idea Kayelle!
I never thought about that and
no one ever mentioned that to me.
I just followed my elders lead, 
but then that's why I came here to DC to begin with, 
to learn more about food!
I'm doing just that the next time I make this recipe, 
there is plenty of marinade to set aside.
So many mahalos, thanks Kayelle!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> For food contamination reasons, it's never a good idea to use a marinade for basting unless it's been boiled first. You can also save some marinade aside for basting that's never been in contact with the raw meat.



Good catch Kayelle.  There's a good chance the chicken and the grill environment are hot enough to eliminate any danger but it's simple enough to avoid the issue by boiling.  Then you could possibly use it a a dipping sauce at the table too.

I have a recipe for Pinoy Pork BBQ that has a double duty marinade/basting sauce.  The recipe calls for it to be brought to a boil after draining it from the meat so it's safe to use as a basting sauce on the grill.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 18, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That's an excellent idea Kayelle!
> I never thought about that and
> no one ever mentioned that to me.
> I just followed my elders lead,
> ...



I'm so glad you were not offended Kgirl.  I wouldn't want to do that and I worried about it. I don't think I'd worry so much if you were cooking fish, but commercial chicken these days can be down right scary.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> K-girl, what's in your Hawaiian fried rice?



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/hawaiian-fried-rice-90722.html#post1382296

these two dishes go so well together


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 24, 2014)

This sounds very good. If can't find the frozen concentrate would it work to use regular guava juice and just simmer it to concentrate it?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> This sounds very good. If can't find the frozen concentrate would it work to use regular guava juice and just simmer it to concentrate it?



Ya know ... I did try this method and I, stressing on the I, was not as happy with the outcome. 
Maybe I just didn't use enough reduce guava juice. 
A can of frozen concentrate is what? 12 ounces right? 
That could be the key.
I may need to experiment with this


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2014)

kaneohe, does this need to be grilled over lower heat? i would think with the sugars it might burn easily.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> kaneohe, does this need to be grilled over lower heat? i would think with the sugars it might burn easily.



@buckytom, ya know, I have this two burner propane Brinkmann
super-cheap-o grill and I cook everything with both burners on high and I'd estimate that it takes maybe 5 minutes from start to finish.
It has flared from time to time, but I'm sure that you're like me and keep a squirt bottle of water just for that  
You might see there is a bit of char on my chicken in the photo that I posted.
But you cook your's how you like it best.
My Mother use to tell us kids, eat the brunt parts, 
charcoal is good for you. 
ALOHA! k~girl


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 24, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hawaiian Guava Chicken
> 
> 1 can frozen Guava Juice concentrate, defrosted
> ½ C. Ketchup
> ...


Sounds good. Do you think I could substitute a can of guavas pureed and strained for the guava juice concentrate as we don't have it here?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Sounds good. Do you think I could substitute a can of guavas pureed and strained for the guava juice concentrate as we don't have it here?



Ya know Mad Cook, that sounds like like it would work.
Try it, tell us how it turns out.
Recipes are someone else's idea, run with it, make it yours.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 6, 2014)

Kgirl, I have some chicken wings swimming around in your marinade and I'll grill them tomorrow. I tasted it before they went for a swim, and put some in a jar for basting both the wings and some fresh pineapple spears.  It's gonna be major ono!!!

I found frozen concentrated POG (passion fruit, orange, guava) so I used that instead of the guava juice. In addition to your recipe I also added a big tablespoon of Sambal Oelk (ground fresh chili paste), and a few shakes of fish sauce. 

I can hardly wait for tomorrow. Thanks again, and I'll report back.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, I have some chicken wings swimming around in your marinade and I'll grill them tomorrow. I tasted it before they went for a swim, and put some in a jar for basting both the wings and some fresh pineapple spears.  It's gonna be major ono!!!
> 
> I found frozen concentrated POG (passion fruit, orange, guava) so I used that instead of the guava juice. In addition to your recipe I also added a big tablespoon of Sambal Oelk (ground fresh chili paste), and a few shakes of fish sauce.
> 
> I can hardly wait for tomorrow. Thanks again, and I'll report back.



My Sistah Kathy, this SOOOOO sounds like a 'winner winner chicken' ... 
PLATE LUNCH! HA! No forget the rice sis! 
If I might, could I suggest a side dish of Namasu, 
I believe I posted that already... 
I think you Braddah Steve will like the combo,
sweet, sour, spicy, savory, umami, yeah? 
truly a Hawaiian plate lunch special. 
I have a chef-y friend in Seattle, he has a Food Truck 
as well as a "brick&mortar"; he now serves 
Guava Chicken with rice and namasu, 
it sells out every day. (lots of Hawaii transplants there )


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 6, 2014)

@Kayelle, 
I forgot, 
PHOTOS PLEASE?


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 7, 2014)

Here you go Kgirl........the wings, pineapple spears and Hawaiian fried rice were *ONO!!!*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Here you go Kgirl........the wings, pineapple spears and Hawaiian fried rice were *ONO!!!*



WOW!
Kayelle, that looks _super_ ONO~licious!
Did you marinade the Pineapple as well?
What did Braddah Steve think of it?
And that rice! MAN!
Sistah K, you're killin' me!
What did you put into your Fried Rice?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Heh!
@Kayelle, I thought that I recognized that bowl



I have my Great Grandmother's set of Fostoria American
I'm missing a few pieces, but it's just a joy to them and use them


----------



## Souschef (Sep 8, 2014)

*Guava wings*

Aloha! This is Kiwina (Steve) commenting on that wonderful dinner! I found the POG concentrate in a Von's in Ventura-our local one does not carry it, unfortunately.
Kayelle was trying to teach me to make the fried rice, but I am on to that! She does a MUCH better job.
The wings were out of sight, and I love the marinated and grilled pineapple. The Hawaiian rice (complete with Spam) was great!!
Thank you  for the inspiration.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Souschef said:


> Aloha! This is Kiwina (Steve) commenting on that wonderful dinner! I found the POG concentrate in a Von's in Ventura-our local one does not carry it, unfortunately.
> Kayelle was trying to teach me to make the fried rice, but I am on to that! She does a MUCH better job.
> The wings were out of sight, and I love the marinated and grilled pineapple. The Hawaiian rice (complete with Spam) was great!!
> Thank you for the inspiration.


 
Aloha Kakahiaka, Good Morning Braddah Steve!
Did you guys do anything to the Pineapple?
Or a simple grill ala naked?
How spicy was the chicken? I never thought to 'kick it up a notch'


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 8, 2014)

More about the rice, Kgirl...

I had made what my kids used to call "green rice" with dinner the night before. For that, I cook the rice in oil and garlic, add a bag of fresh spinach with half the amount of water normally used. It's really good.

I used the leftovers for the Hawaiian fried rice, with fried Spam, celery, green onion, egg ribbons, and some of the grilled pineapple, chopped. I seasoned the whole thing with fish sauce, and soy sauce. 
Boy, was it ever good! 

I wish I had all those beautiful serving pieces, but I love my little oval bowl and use it nearly daily. 

Yep, I marinated the pineapple spears before grilling and the addition of the chili heat was fantabulous.


----------

